# Short Story



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

While Photobucket was recreating the wheel, I was messing around with some stuff and decided to publish a short story for viewing. Not much to the story, simple plot, some interesting characters, with a happy ending for the most part...It's actually pretty cool as you can view at your on pace... No comments or reviews are needed, just enjoy...Let's see your short story...RM


http://s213.photobucket.com/user/kwikdeals/story/11079


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Sweeeeet


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

lotsa kool pic a chures .. many many cool customs great work !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

Regards, 
Marco


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Glas Tech has put out some of the finest HO models ever!!!!!

Give those guys a vacation and a raise!!!

Thanks for sharing. 

I'm very proud to have a few of these gems in Sky High.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Words fail me Randy. Thats quite a parade of hits.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Loved it some of your best work!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very cool - thanks for sharon! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll play
http://s787.photobucket.com/user/kluckenbill/story/14347

Kevin


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool bunch of cars I really like the stude and the trucks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I forgot all about that Ford van ramp truck.. Looks like I need to start looking all over again for one of those vans.. :lol:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great idea for a thread!!


http://s901.photobucket.com/user/kiwidave_photos/story/14639#


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

a bunch of cool stuff there dave . i really like the 56 ford delivery


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

These are all great !

Thanks Randy, Kevin, and Dave, great rides Guys.


Rob


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

All I can say is WOW, very cool cars from all of you!

Kiwi, those are some of the nicest looking flamed cars I have seen.

Boosted


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

any body have more cars to show us , I really liked this post


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thought I would play around with this 
Photobucket story thing again

Anatomy of a Build


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like happy endings in stories. LOL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

sweet story line. Great work KCL!


----------

